# Need some help deciding



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I need some help deciding on a new engine. I have it narrowed down to two engines but can't decide which one i want. 
The first is a Kato EMD SD70M, Norfolk Southern #2605









The second is a Kato SD80MAC Norfolk Southern "Horsehead" with white "unibrow" #7208









Having never owned a kato engine, does anyone own either of these two (doesn't have to be the same road name) and if so what are your thoughts about them? any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kato makes a good loco. I don't have either of those.

When I can't make up my mind, I get one of each.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> Kato makes a good loco. I don't have either of those.
> 
> When I can't make up my mind, I get one of each.


I wish i could just get both of them but i think the wife wouldn't be to happy if i did that


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I wish i could just get both of them but i think the wife wouldn't be to happy if i did that


 Don't tell her.  
Which ever you decide.
I say that Kato is a top shelf train.:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I am offering that second engine on my sale list in the retailer section!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't be wrong with Kato,they're the best.Wich one?Either...better still...both.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Get both, you can not go wrong


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I say SD80MAC!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the sd70. I like it alot. But it is a athern. No complaints from athern. 
Like the others have mentioned, you cant go wrong with either, personal preference:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> I am offering that second engine on my sale list in the retailer section!!


Do you price match or offer to beat competitor prices?


Also with the sd80mac does that require a certain radius curve. It looks to be longer


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Do you price match or offer to beat competitor prices?
> 
> 
> Also with the sd80mac does that require a certain radius curve. It looks to be longer


I can try..as long as its not an ebay auction, just pm me..I will need to know the price, who it is and what the shipping charge is.


As for the radius Kato does not list a minimum on their site


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I think i have decided to go with the SD80MAC. I have found nothing but great reviews on this model and it is quite sharp looking. Probably will end up getting the other one too but at a later date.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It's only money......


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Carl said:


> It's only money......


LOL.. i wish i could actually say that. It is being offered at a really good price thou.


----------

